

Foxconn Will Replace Workers With 1 Million Robots in 3 Years - chailatte
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2011/07/foxconn-will-replace-workers-with-1-million-robots-in-3-years/242810/

======
ColinWright
Previous submissions of this story:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2827861>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2827882> <\- This one has the comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2830614>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2831344>

------
joejohnson
This article is riddled with typos and grammar errors. What is wrong with the
Atlantic?

